# Liberty Class Song?



## QH9904 (May 26, 2012)

I want to show my horse in a liberty class at a horse show. He is a 7 y/o QH gelding and he is the cutest He can sometimes be really lazy but other times he can buck like crazy! aha what would be a good song to use for him? I was maybe thinking the song, "Get off My Back" from Spirit. Any other ideas?
Also, I have a mini donkey that I might do liberty with too (if they are allowed to.) She is white and gray and she is really sassy and has a huge attitude. I was kind of thinking the song "Good Girl by Carrie Underwood."

Anything helps thanks!


----------

